

Prototypes that feel native, straight from Photoshop - gwintrob
http://standin.io/

======
LadyMartel
Wow! If this is as easy to use as shown in the video, then designing apps and
prototyping them will be 10x more enjoyable. I can imagine this helping me be
more creative as I am much faster drawing out my ideas in photoshop than
storyboarding in xCode or writing html/css/js. (or using any of the other
prototyping software I've used before...) Thanks for sharing!

------
cududa
This is seriously cool. We had a tool like this in Xbox back in 2010 as we
were redesigning the shell. It's probably the only tool chain I miss from
Microsoft. So stoked to see a product like this out in the wild

